# Sustanon cycle



## tjc74 (Jul 2, 2002)

I was looking for some imput on cycling Sustanon alone.

Thanks, Tom


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2002)

how much do you have ?


----------



## tjc74 (Jul 2, 2002)

Nine 1cc bottles.  250mg


----------



## LAM (Jul 2, 2002)

http://www.anabolicreview.com/cyclenov.php


----------



## Mudge (Jul 2, 2002)

If this is your first cycle most use 250-500mg when used alone, 8-10 weeks. Have you picked up any clomid or nolvadex etc?


----------



## Mifody (Jul 3, 2002)

i assume they are amps.. that will run you 9 weeks at 250/week, unless you accidentally break one or more while opening them  

personally i would recommend getting 11 more and using 2 per week (sunday and wednesday or monday and thursday injects)
for 10 weeks.. thats just me though   

*definitely* get clomid for post cycle therapy.. 6 pills the first day in divided doses, 2 pills for the next 10 days, and 1 pill for the next 10 days. total 36 pills.. 50mg each.
you start the clomid 3 weeks after your last sust injection

you should also use arimidex/liquidex from day 1 until the end of clomid therapy at .25 or .5mg/day  depending on if you use 250mg of sust per week or 500mg.

if you choose not to use arimidex/liquidex, definitely have nolvadex on hand just incase your nipples start to feel iritated, itchy, burning, sweling, sensitive or if you start to develop a lump under your nip. if you feel any of these symptoms take 40mg/day for 3 days then drop to 20mg.. just go by feel when the symptoms go away.  they usually come in 20mg pills.

i use liquidex and have a bunch of nolvadex as well just in case.
liquidex and arimidex are the same thing. one is in liquid form the other is a pill.

think thats all.. not quite as simple as just shootin some sust here and there eh  

good luck


----------



## tjc74 (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the info.  Yes I do have clomid on the way.  I have used before but it was at least 5 years ago, so its like my first time again.


----------



## Tribal (Sep 8, 2004)

If I were to use 500mg a week of sust for 6 weeks will nolva alone be ok for PCT, I'll have extra on hand incase of gyno symptoms on-cycle. I want to go 500mg week(8) sust/40mg dbol ED(6 weeks). is this cycle to long for nolva alone for PCT?


----------



## ukeagle (Jun 8, 2008)

*Sustanon + Nolvadex cycle question*

Hi,

I would like to know from you guys...

I have never done roids and would like to try it now.
I am quite skinny, I weigh 58Kg and I am 1.74m tall (5'9").
I am thinking about doing Sustanon (gonna get from Brazil - Durateston).

Now, will a 3 weeks cycle show any result?
I am afraid of getting the side effect of gynecomastia.
I am not sure of how much to do on a cycle or how much nolvadex to take and when to take. Got loads of doubts.
I have been reading on many places but always get different results.
Would anynoe advise what would be the best to do (just don't say "don't do roids", I will do it anyway - hehehehe).


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2008)

ukeagle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would like to know from you guys...
> 
> ...



You dont need steroids.

What you need is a solid training program and more importantly - good food, and lots of it.

Leave this section alone and go read up in the Nutrition and Training forums.

At your height and weight you will grow just fine naturally. Hell, im an inch taller than you and i got up to 85kg naturally, from about 50KG when i started.

You say you'll "do it anyway", but if you do at your level, especially after people have said you dont need to, you're a fucking moron and deserve the lack of results and probable health problems you'll get from it.

Its a myth that steroids are magical, if you go on a cycle you'll have to work harder in the gym and eat a lot more (and probably cleaner) than you would if you were training naturally. If you cant gain off cycle, chances are you wont gain on a cycle, let alone keep those gains afterwards.

If you want results, put the work in.


----------



## ukeagle (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply. 

I agree with you that the best way to gain weight is eating, but I have to tell you, I have been to many nutritionists for over 5 years... 
I have been weighing 58Kg since I reached my puberty (I am 28 now). 

Every time I put on weight by eating, I lose it if I don't eat correctly in two days... It's really, really really hard for me to put on weight. 

So, now I give up the food stuff (I must warn you, the food stuff includes loads of Mega mass - calorific shakes, whey protein shakes, BCCA, creatine, NOS, fish oil...). 

As you can see, I have tried hard doing everything I can... I got up to my limit of patience... so, at this point... can anyone help me with some info on how to cycle Sustanon and how and when to take nolvadex?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2008)

ukeagle said:


> Every time I put on weight by eating, I lose it if I don't eat correctly in two days... It's really, really really hard for me to put on weight.



Well what do you expect? You need to be in a constant caloric surplus in order to gain weight, and need to stimulate hypertrophy in the gym to gain muscle.

It doesnt happen in one day, you need to count your calories, manage your diet content constantly, and keep it up day in day out.



ukeagle said:


> So, now I give up the food stuff (I must warn you, the food stuff includes loads of Mega mass - calorific shakes, whey protein shakes, BCCA, creatine, NOS, fish oil...).



Supplements are just that - supplemental. You can gain weight without them just by eating a lot of food.

Its hard for everybody to put on weight, but people are notorious for over or under estimating how much they eat, and their training programs more often than not completely suck.

I refuse to believe that if you did everything right for 10+ years that you would still be stuck at the same weight. Unless you've been diagnosed with a serious medical condition, you are doing something wrong.

Hence why you should check out the info in both those forums (Nutrition + Training) and learn about it.

Seriously, if you do a cycle you will gain nothing from it if you cant gain weight off a cycle. Gaining weight is still about eating a lot of food whether you're on steroids or not, and gaining muscle is still about proper training.

All steroids do in effect is increase your natural capacity to gain - you still need to stimulate that gain in the gym, and fuel those gains outside the gym by eating right and eating enough.

It'll be a waste of money, time, and could pose serious health risks if you cycle now. Do yourself a favour and look at your other options.


----------



## powerrack (Jun 8, 2008)

Get rid of your sust, too many different esters in it, not the best choice for testosterone. Try to get Test Enth or Cyp. Also it takes me 2-3 weeks to feel test running through my system full throttle unless it's prop or susp ester, so a 3 week cycle is not the best, 8-10 weeks is better for longer esters.

Can you give us a sample of your typical workout and diet, maybe we can help with that first before you dive into a cycle. Trust me you'll be very happy with the results once everything is full throttle, that means training/nutrition as the base then throw in some test into the mix.


----------



## ukeagle (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi,
Thanks for your reply.

Well, my typical workout is:
Monday: 
- *Chest*: bench press (3 reps of 10: 40Kg), Incline Bench Press (3 reps ox 10: 30Kg), declined bench press (3 reps of 10: 50Kg), machine flyes (3reps of 10: 56Kg) and pullovers (3reps of 10: 32Kg)
- *Triceps*: cable pushdowns: (3reps of 10: 28Kg), dips: (3reps of 12), dumbbell extensions (3reps of 10: 20Kg)

Tuesday: Rest

Wednesday:
- *Legs*: Barbell Squats (3reps of 10: 30Kg), leg press (3reps of 10: 142Kg),
leg extension (3reps of 10: 45Kg), calves (3 reps of 15: 108Kg)
- *Shoulders*: front/lateral raises: (3 reps of 10 each: 8Kg), machine military press: (3reps of 10: 30Kg), machine lateral raise: (3reps of 10: 25Kg)

Thursday: rest

Friday: 
- *Arms*: barbell curl: (3reps of 10: 20Kg), preacher curl: (1 set of 8: 40Kg, 1 set of 8: 30Kg and 1 set of 8 20Kg - repeat all 3 times), dumbbell concentration curls: (3reps of 10: 15Kg)
- *Back*: rowing (3 minutes), machine row (3reps of 10: 56Kg), reverse flyes (3reps of 10: 28Kg).

Sat/Sun: rest.

And my diet is pretty much like this:
- Breakfast: porridge, white bread with cheese, milk, Whey protein, tribulus terrestris, BCAA and fish oil.
- 1st snack: 1 banana, 2 green apples.
-Lunch: tuna couscous, capers, tomatoes or pasta with tomato sauce and chicken fillets.
- 2nd snack: 1 banana, 2 green apples.
- 3rd snack: 2 bananas.
Dinner: two brown toasts, eggs, milk, whey protein and BCAA.

Well, that's pretty much it... on the Weekends I also have some chocolate ice cream and some nice stuff, but nothing too exaggerated. 

Thanks!


----------



## thisbmine (May 9, 2010)

LOL

I know this is an old post but that diet and workout sucks


----------

